# seeking a recipe



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

seeking a recipe for males with ibs-c using pasta or pizza?tom


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2002)

I'm not the expert on this at all, Tom, but I happened to come across your post.... and as you know, I have both IBS C and D.... it vascillates. When I am experiencing the C, if I eat pasta, I make my own crust and put whole wheat in it as well as extra shortening. I also put less cheese on the pizza and make sure that the cheese I DO put on it has normal fat content... not the low fat kind. Pepperoni is greasy in its own right. (I hate sausage) Depending on if I am leaving the house, I may or may not put fresh green peppers on the pizza. They cause unbelievable gas for me !!







Couscous is a nice alternative to some pastas. For some reason it doesn't seem to have the same constipating effects... at least for me.Spinach pasta might also give you a bit more fiber.I really think what you need to do, Tom, is make sure you drink lots of beer with your pasta or pizza....







Have you ever tried eating red licorice to relieve the C? The glycerine in it sure does the trick for me....







Hugs, Evie


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Tom...Since wheat pastas can be a bit like eating a glop of glue for some c-types, have you ever tried rice pasta as a substitute? Just eb sure to NOT overcook it or, well, the results are "esthetically displeasing".MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

PSTo make a nice primavera to go with it put high-fiber veggies that do not cause you discomfort...everyone's profuile is different of course, but veggies in the sauce simply add to the daily fiber intake we all need to maintain.MNL


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

Rice pasta, huh Mike? Now that I've never tried. I don't I've ever seen it around here or ever seen a recipe for it either. Got one you could share?Hugs, Evie


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

BumpTell me about rice pasta, Mike.thanx Evie


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

I tried it once and found it sticky and bland. But I like buckwheat pasta. It's sold at WF and health or Asian food stores, calle Soba. There's 2 kinds, I get the one with the fewer ingredients.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

EVIE!Oh sorry I ran through too fast yesterday and missed you...sorry sorry a thousand pardons







Let me try to expand upon the rice pasta.The rice pasta (spaghetti) in our area can be found at some name chain grocers just becasue they keep a "health food aisle" stocked. In most places you probably have to go to the health food store to get it, or a puveyor catering to the chinese community (got some there once in Miami when the HFS was closed).It does cook up fast so you have have to watch the time very carefully and test the texture by mouth until it suits you...it alwsy seems to me that at one second it is just right and suddenly the next second this hidden atomic-disrupter-clock goes off and turns it moosh. But you can get it reasonably al dente if carefulSince rice taste is mild already you can imagine that, while it does not taste like semolina or corn pasta (which is better than rice pasta to me but corn is now off the eating list)it was adequate when I was off wheat and wanted some noodle.What sauce you use has to be determined by your safe foods...OH also you know how you can make pasta salads and stuff with wheat pasta? I found that rice pasts is not good for this...it does not keep well...cook nd eat now is the rule as far as I can tell unless someone knows a trick I do not.Corn pasta again is more suitable to that application if corn is safe for the patient.SO you are probably compelled to go to the HFS to get some rice spaghetti but its worth a shot.I used to, when tomoato free, toss it with olice oil with toasted garlic and veggies of choice, then put some grated cheese on it. Also would toss in some smll pieces of grilled chicken as well. This was pretty good.Julia can tell you how to cook the chicken, even without proper utensils, in another thread on this board (currently open and active)...














MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

PSYou know if you are not reactive to buckwheat you could try soba noodles too..you might like those (them Japanese brown noodles made from buckwheat).Just a flash-thought...oh better ask JanRD what else is in soba noodles if anything...I don't know and gotta go...might find it online too.MNL


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2002)

You're excused, Mike... just don't let it happen again...







Al Dente works.... I hate overcooked pasta !!So.... rice pasta cooks up fast and doesn't last too long, huh? (Gee... what does that remind me of... No, Evie... don't go there.......







)Some of the local grocery stores here are beginning to expand their organic/natural foods aisle(s). I am putting rice pasta on my list as well as corn pasta. I LOVE CORN !! It's one of my comfort foods.I've never had a craving for "noodle", Mike.Hey... thanx for the info... mucho appreciated.Evie


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

> quote:So.... rice pasta cooks up fast and doesn't last too long, huh? (Gee... what does that remind me of... No, Evie... don't go there....... )


Evie! LOL!!







After me and my girlfriend Julie just got off the phone talking about guys - we both have guys who will if all falls into place as intended soon be in our lives, and it's been *years* for both of us. Even rice pasta is better than none


----------



## Jan LEAP RD (May 19, 2002)

Hi Evie,NOODLES: How about Spaghetti Squash in place of noodles. It's not 'really' the same, but are a nice substitute. They are pretty low calorie, so you can eat more, or add more fat so they 'stick with you' longer.SOBA: From what I know, soba can be made from JUST buckwheat, or may have other ingredients (like wheat, eggwhite and such) added. So read ingredients carefully.A couple good sites for more info:www.fabulousfoods.com A good foodie site with a good search toolFor spaghetti squash. How to buy, cook, prepare. http://www.fabulousfoods.com/features/feat...spagsquash.html On Soba:www.att.virtualclassroom.org/vc98/vc_07/sobaj.htmEnjoy.


----------

